# Can anyone teach me



## Vigilante (Feb 14, 2011)

Can anyone teach me how to remove a backround of an image and just leaving the image using adobe photoshop because most of the pictures I get have a white backround and I just want to cut the white part leaving only the image for a new ava.


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.web-con.nl/2002/01/tool-magic-wand/

That will help


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_2193257_use-magic-...-photoshop.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Gvx3-7srfI

They might help. But why couldn't you just google?


----------

